# Grasshopper



## slimy frog (15/3/05)

Hi Guys,

I'm currently in Lake Louise Canada for a conference and I have just tasted my first "Big Rock Grasshopper" a canadian wheat beer. Not bad actually. 

Earlier in the day I had a few "Signature Ales" whilst walking on water. Yep thats right, walking on water! Actually, Lake Louise is frozen over this time of year so I guess its not that good a trick.

The links below show the lake during the summer.

http://users.ev1.net/~rhuseth/Canada/cll12.htm
http://users.ev1.net/~rhuseth/Canada/ll12.htm

And the accommodation


http://users.ev1.net/~rhuseth/Canada/cll01.htm

cheer

A cold Frog


----------



## jgriffin (15/3/05)

My missus walks on water all the time, just ask her.


----------



## slimy frog (15/3/05)

jgriffin said:


> My missus walks on water all the time, just ask her.
> [post="49176"][/post]​




I hear ya JG.

The way I see it is, i've scored a consolation goal.

wife 100+
Frog 1

cheers


----------

